# Now what do I feed for bone!?



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Tucker is now off phenobarbital... And with that med going away, so has his taste buds.

For bone I usually feed chicken and some turkey if I can find it reasonable price.

Tuckers new thing is he refuses to eat chicken no matter what.
But, put red meat like beef in front of him and he's in heaven.

But that won't give him his bone content... So I'm completely lost as to what to do now.
It seems pheno has completely changed his taste buds and now refuses things he used to love.. Like chicken and lamb too.

Also, he's on zonisamide which side effects are nausea, acid reflux and loss of appetite.
He also gets Pepcid to stop the reflux and nausea.

I just don't know what to do for bone in now


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Tucker is now off phenobarbital... And with that med going away, so has his taste buds.
> 
> ...


Poor Tucker. Is he doing well on the zoni other than the side effects, meaning it's controlling his seizures? Are the side effects supposed to less over time, surely so? I don't have any suggestions so far as providing bone, being that I'm so new at this and can't find my butt with both hands and a flashlight!! I've seen others talk about pork or beef ribs maybe? Sorry I'm without clue, but just want to say I hope Tucker gets better from the new med SEs and can/will get back to his usual eating soon.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

YAY, Tucker...so glad he's able to come off pheno. He sounds like he's been doing so much better. I don't know if you are able to get duck, goose, quail, pheasant, cornish hen, maybe wild turkey from hunters, certain cuts of pork and goat...just several suggestions.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Can he not eat beef or pork ribs? Even my tiny girl (3.5lbs) is able to eat a bit of those.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Lamb necks?


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

He can't have pork  pork causes him big big seizures. He hasn't been fed pork in a long time, hence only two grand mals.

I can try quail.... 

The thing is... I have offered tuck beef ribs, and I have no idea why but things with bone in it, he turns his head at.
Give him ground beef and he's fine.

Could this just be a part of his change in appetite? Before I loved anything with bone in... Bigger piece of meat the better.
Now not so much 

Donna... The problem with zoni is that as long as he's taking it, he has these symptoms.
But... This Saturday he'll be 3 months seizure free.... So I'm not sure which outweighs the other.

Everybody please jump up and down or clap your hands on Saturday  3 months seizure free this upcoming Saturday


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Rabbit, venison ribs...


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Rabbit, venison ribs...


Rabbits a no go... And venison is rare around here.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Oxtail? Beef necks?


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

What about fish?


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Ground bone, or smash some up with a hammer?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Babs sticks her nose up at a lot of things on occasion, especially beef and she really needs red meat, she even has stuck her nose up at chicken quarters. I usually take it an sear it really quick on one side in coconut oil, or even a little butter its enough just to make it smell appetizing and she eats it. I have also found that she likes the bone in ground I have bought lately, ground is not the best for teeth but if she will eat it I am ok with it.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Donna... The problem with zoni is that as long as he's taking it, he has these symptoms.
> But... This Saturday he'll be 3 months seizure free.... So I'm not sure which outweighs the other.
> 
> Everybody please jump up and down or clap your hands on Saturday  3 months seizure free this upcoming Saturday


I'm sorry to hear about the long-term side effects, but hopefully you'll be able to get some things he really likes that won't make the nausea and all that worse. 

3 months seizure free? Awesome baby! 

I was also going to suggest a quick sear. Not in the "spirit" of raw, I know, but maybe that would kick up the smell enough to get him interested again and go from there.


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

Glad to hear that Tucker is off the Pheno! 

Way to go Tucker!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Well this morning he woke up in a different mood...

He was actin like hadn't eaten in days... He ate a bowl of ground chicken, offal and actually took a chicken foot 

Hopefully this is the beginning of him eating. If not, his vet has suggested an appetite stimulant for a lil bit to get him eating better.

But!!! 4 weeks ago he was 73 lbs (too big for him), last night I weighed him and he's 69!
We are finally back in the sixties!
I want him to have a slow weight loss and by him not eating it'll happen too fast.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

If he ate chicken and turkey before, then you may need to use some tough love. Offer chicken, (or turkey) and if after about fifteen minutes and he still hasn't eaten it take it up and don't give it again until the next meal. Just keep on, and eventually he will eat. It may take days, but he will give in and eat.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Well if you are interested in lamb, these guys have good stuff and they have given us a pretty good deal on things.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Tonight was such a fight.... I left a chicken foot in front of him, left him with some ground chicken.
He gave in and ate the ground chicken but thats it. I offered beef ribs after, and turned his nose up at it... he never does this.

I called his vet to express my frustration, and just to say this isnt how i think he should be losing weight. His vet agrees. 
We start the appetite stimulant Friday. I really dont want to hear about how hes getting all these meds.... I'd rather him be eating with the help of meds than losing weight.
Also, we know WHY he's got no appetite.... his zoni is doing this, but yet hes got so much energy.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

You're very concerned and very frustrated, and you'll get no grief from me about "all these meds." You're working with you vet, who also seems to give a darn (and not everyone can say that), to do what you need to get your boy to eat. I sincerely hope it works for both your sakes. Maybe hopefully somewhere down the road, he'll get his appetite back without the med, but for now if that's what you need to do, go for it. Best wishes from me and my boys.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Nana52 said:


> You're very concerned and very frustrated, and you'll get no grief from me about "all these meds." You're working with you vet, who also seems to give a darn (and not everyone can say that), to do what you need to get your boy to eat. I sincerely hope it works for both your sakes. Maybe hopefully somewhere down the road, he'll get his appetite back without the med, but for now if that's what you need to do, go for it. Best wishes from me and my boys.


Thank You Donna...

You're in the epilepsy boat with me... you totally get it.

Tuckers vet is amazing , he truly an honestly wants nothing but the best for tuck. When i call the clinic now, all i have to say is Tucker and everyone knows who i am.
He says this is a temporary solution, and if because of zoni he needs the stimulant permanently... then we'll visit that then.
Right now, he wants tuck eating as bad as i do. 

Zoni gave him his life back.. and this is just one small problem.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Thank You Donna...
> 
> You're in the epilepsy boat with me... you totally get it.
> 
> ...


Tucker's got a couple of Very Big Pluses going for him, a caring vet and you for his mom. Just take it one day at a time, one problem at a time, and I'm sure everything will turn out okay. We're all rooting for you. Hugs to Tucker.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I hope that appetite stimulants help searing lightly might also really help perk his interest.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Have you tried turkey necks? My lab is allergic to chicken which is a staple around here due to price and bone content. But he does ok with turkey necks.

Or, maybe grind chicken bones into ground meat for now until he is back to normal/semi normal?



Ugh, what a pickle. good luck.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Does he still hate rabbit?


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ive tried turkey necks, which are his ultimate favorite.... Not anymore.
He won't even entertain the idea of eating one.

Rabbit is still on his hated list... I've just about every protein I have. 
He does eat ground beef and beef chunks willingly, but last night tried beef ribs and he walked away from those.

This morning, I gave him a chicken foot then left for 5 mins to grab him some ground chicken,
When I came back the chicken foot was missing and he was licking his lips.... So he ate it... 
He acted like he didn't want it when I gave it to him, so when he got on his couch I put it with him... Walked away and gone lol!

I'm picking up the med this afternoon, so we'll see what kind of difference it does.

He was laying in bed next to me last night and finally I can start to feel ribs rather than a slab of fat over them.
It's great to see him trimming out, but omg... This only means he'll start to eat me out of the house.
When his thyroid was working perfectly, he ate nearly 2 lbs a day... It was crazy. 

He's 69 lbs now... I'm thinking 65 lbs and then figure out how much food he needs to maintain.... If he ever sits still.

I also ran out of feet this morning  have to pick some up!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

> I also ran out of feet this morning  have to pick some up!


Don't ya hate when that happens .... no feet?


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Nana52 said:


> Don't ya hate when that happens .... no feet?


Lol chIcken feet!!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

HAPPY NEWS TO REPORT!!!!!

Picked up the appetite stimulant med from his vet last night, as soon as i had it in my hands.. popped the bottle open and gave one to tuck.

We went to see a friend and get the boys out exercising... he has 6 labs.

Got home around 9, and i figured ok he'll be hungry, he barely ate his dinner.

So 9pm... i offer him his bowl of food from the fridge that was from earlier.... HE GOBBLED IT ALL UP!!!!
No Hesitation... no thinking twice!!!!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Yippee for Tucker! I know you must be very relieved. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I actually stood there with the fridge open and cried...... So friggen happy.

Today, he has eaten both meals with no thinking twice. Love.having.tuck.back.


----------

